# COVADIS.pdf



## GRARI (7 أبريل 2009)

[URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/218573298/COVADIS.pdf.html"]http://rapidshare.com/files/218573298/COVADIS.pdf.html[/URL]

السلام عليكم كتاب كوقاديس بالفرنسية من 90 صفحة


----------



## simo1000 (7 أبريل 2009)

merci,mes le lien ne fonctionne pas!


----------



## هانى عامر (7 أبريل 2009)

لو ممكن نسخه من البرنامج والشرح بالعربيه او الانجليزيه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## GRARI (8 أبريل 2009)

*Covadis*

تقضل هذا رابط آخر

?http://www.4shared.com/file/97305600...e/COVADIS.html


----------



## mohammedcho (8 يونيو 2009)

*برنامج covadis*

السلام عليكم أحبتي في ألله بإسم كل أمتنا ألمجيدة أقدم جزيل ألشكر للقائمين على هذا ألموقع في أول مشاركة لي وأقترح دراسة ممنهجة و شاملة لبرنامج covadis وفق المخطط المرفق
فأرجو تجميع كل المجهودات حتى تعم الفائدة ويكون العمل هادف


----------



## mohammedcho (8 يونيو 2009)

*Géobase de COVADIS*

Ici le dossier de géobase une etape primordial dans le logiciel COVADIS


----------



## kholito (9 يونيو 2009)

merci
سبحان الله ، والحمد لله، ولا الاه الا الله، والله اكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله.


----------



## رابح سليم (27 يوليو 2009)

merci beaucop aves mes félicitation


----------



## salahleica (22 ديسمبر 2009)

jazakomo llah ikhwani laaizza


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (10 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## ottman (10 فبراير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر*


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ويا جماعه احنا عرب والله والي فرنسا كانت محتاله بلده يا ريت يكره لغتها مش يتكلم بيها


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (12 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## abdessalam ardif (12 فبراير 2010)

merci boucoup :63::12::78::2:


----------



## sadku (6 مارس 2010)

merci bcp


----------



## radia_sou (2 يونيو 2010)

grari قال:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/218573298/covadis.pdf.htmhttp://rapidshare.com/files/218573298/covadis.pdf.html
> 
> السلام عليكم كتاب كوقاديس بالفرنسية من 90 صفحة


بارك الله فيك على هذا الرابط


----------



## vbabbas (4 يونيو 2010)

merciiiiiii mais les liens ne fonctione pas


----------



## lorenzo di nizar (3 يوليو 2010)

thanks


----------



## mohsbs (9 أغسطس 2010)

الرررررررررررررررررررررررابط لا يعمل


----------



## bibich (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*الرررررررررررررررررررررررابط لا يعمل*​


----------



## حارث البدراني (3 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## zaks78 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل أخي


----------

